# Any experience with Mayones Jabba bass?



## narad (Apr 17, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has any experience with the Jabba basses. I'm not sure how many variations they have, but I guess I'm interested to know how the jazz bass setup Jabba stacks up against a similar Sadowsky, Fender, or Suhr. Any thoughts?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 17, 2017)

I played a couple down in Chicago. While I'm not too into their guitars I really jived with their take on a Jazz. The necks are a little wider and flatter than more "classic" Js, but that's not a bad thing. I liked having 24 frets too. 

Quality is great. I haven't played a Suhr bass, but I've played a number of Sadowsky, Lull, A-C and USA Lakland and I have to say they're in the same league. 

The one thing I didn't really like was the awkward look of the bass with the dramatic reduction of the treble horn to accommodate the added frets.


----------



## A-Branger (Apr 17, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The one thing I didn't really like was the awkward look of the bass with the dramatic reduction of the treble horn to accommodate the added frets.



I actually liked that, jsut wish they accomodate the low side horn to it. Yes, you woudl have to make it "longer" by starting the cutaway closer to the treble side horn. But it can still be round enough to be a "jazz bass". thinking like if the shrink the body to accomodate the extra frets, but extend the horn to retain balance.


I would love to try some Mayones basses, they do have some beautiful things. But I live on a country were these basses are too ridiculous expensive and no store would ever stock them up, and I woudl never have that kind of cash for one either

*sad*


----------



## narad (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool - Sadowsky is my J/P-style benchmark so if it's anywhere in that range, I'm set. I actually kind of like the look. Something always looked a little off, I agree -- I didn't realize it was 24 fret, and I think that's it -- but I guess it seems like off in a good way. Especially compared to a Lull or something.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd say the only real reason to go for a Sadowsky over the Mayones would be if you wanted something more traditional in feel. The Jabba feels more like a nice bass than specifically a Jazz bass. 

Doesn't hurt that the Mayones is a good chunk cheaper.


----------



## narad (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm living in Japan again for a couple months - very tempted to give those made-in-Japan Sadowskys a shot. They'd come in at around $2700 new I think. The made-in-Japan Tyler studio elites too, while we're at it


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2017)

Not gonna lie, I've liked most Metro basses I've played more than most USA models I've tried. It might have been a specs thing, but the quality was extremely close. The only thing noticeably better about the USA models was the figuring of the woods.


----------



## narad (Apr 18, 2017)

Cool - I've read similar opinions on the Tyler stuff. Plus they have an outrageous new combo-finish I want (w/ the black pickguard):


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 18, 2017)

It seems with Tyler, the uglier the guitar the better it plays, so I'm sure those are beasts.


----------



## narad (Apr 18, 2017)

Yea, it's a combination of my most favorite Tyler finish and my least favorite Tyler finish -- I'm still amazed I like it (and really like it).


----------



## Leviathus (May 1, 2017)

Cool finish, but scary pickguard shape!


----------



## cardinal (May 1, 2017)

Tylers are sooo awesome. Some of the best guitars I've ever played. I like the look too. I begged for a 7-string but was shot down. Said they made a 7-string Mongoose once upon a time but where not interested in making a 7-string anything now. (sad face)

Some guys on Talk Bass have Jabbas. I don't think I've read anything bad posted about them.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2017)

Yea, I read some talkbass posts that were generally positive, but not very informative apart from that. Not a bad start! Same with Atelier Z. I'm in Japan right now and see a lot of cool Atelier basses, which seem well-made and well-specced, but almost no info.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 2, 2017)

I've heard AZ being described as the Sadowsky of Japan, basses always looked good but I've never seen one stateside.


----------



## narad (May 2, 2017)

I think you're about to! haha


----------



## cardinal (May 2, 2017)

narad said:


> Yea, I read some talkbass posts that were generally positive, but not very informative apart from that. Not a bad start! Same with Atelier Z. I'm in Japan right now and see a lot of cool Atelier basses, which seem well-made and well-specced, but almost no info.



If the guys on Talk Bass can't find something negative to say, the Jabba must be pretty darn nice (I kid, I kid. Kinda).


----------



## narad (May 2, 2017)

Ha, I hear that!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 2, 2017)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I've heard AZ being described as the Sadowsky of Japan, basses always looked good but I've never seen one stateside.



Wouldn't Sadowsky's MIJ Metro series be the Sadowsky of Japan? 


The bassist for Babymetal plays an Atelier Z, and that dude friggin' rips. That's endorsement enough for me to want one, haha.


----------

